# Constantly losing my data connection



## MightyDollar (Aug 12, 2011)

A Little Background. When I first got my device I used the kexec method to flash a unofficial CM mod and lost my IMEI. I manually injected it back into my phone and flashed back to stock.

Now, I constantly lose my data connection for 15-45 seconds all the time. It happens intermentantly and is driving me nuts. Is there any way to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------

